# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Calverton NY Appleseed shoot Dec 27-28 2009

## B964

This is a Sunday and Monday event. If you can only do one day Sunday is best.

http://appleseedinfo.org/smf/index.php?topic=7979.0

----------


## devil21

Highly recommended for anyone with a rifle but little or no formal training.

----------

